# Hello from Canada



## Wolfshead (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi mouse-lovers!

First of all I have to confess that I'm not a mouse breeder, nor to I plan to become one! I was impressed by the posts on this forum and would like to get some input on the situation in which I find myself (I'll post that elsewhere). I'm from the North East of England but currently living in Ontario, Canada. I'm a lover of all animals, great and small, and that's probably why I'm in my current predicament and why it's causing me sleepless nights!

I'm looking forward to expanding my knowledge of the mouse world and even, perhaps, contributing in some way. Even though I'm not a mouse breeder, I've worked over the years with animal rescue groups of various kinds and have raised birds, small animals, fish, reptiles, etc.

Thank you for reading and I hope you'll at least find my mouse story an interesting one!


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

hi


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello from east mids england! you will definatly get lots of great info on this site


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello! hope you enjoy this site as much as i do!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello!


----------

